# Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen



## CByte (6. Juni 2018)

*Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*

Hallo an alle.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit bei Windows 10
Ordner mit einem Passwort zu versehen.
Egal ob mit Tools oder Windows eigenen Sachen.

Ziel ist es.
Doppelklick auf Ordner...Passwort eingeben...Ordner öffnet sich.

Ich möchte nichts verschlüsseln und auch KEIN Archiv anlegen (*.rar, *.zip etc.)
Nur der Ordner mit Passwort.

Gibt es da etwas das ihr empfehlen könnt? Oder irgendeine Möglichkeit.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Danke!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*

Geht es nur um Zugriffsschutz?

Du machstn Rechtsklick auf den Ordner, gehst auf Eigenschaften --> Sicherheit und erlaubst nur dem Administrator (dir) den Zugriff bzw. entziehst allen anderen Konten den Zugriff. Wenn du dann mit einem anderen Konto (das du/andere Nutzer dann nutzen) in den Ordner willst musste das Administratorkennwort dafür eingeben. Das schützt deine Dateien aber nicht vor einem Zugriff eines sagen wir mal etwas versierteren Menschen mit Zugriff auf deinen PC - dafür müsstest du verschlüsseln.


----------



## lunaticx (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*

Gibt so nicht ... 

Entweder du machst es über die NTFS-Berechtigung wie Alk beschrieben hat ....

Oder eben verschlüsseln mit VeraCrypt oder ähnlichem.


----------



## CByte (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Geht es nur um Zugriffsschutz?



Ja eigentlich nur reiner Zugriffsschutz.
Ich hatte vorher die Sache mit Benutzerkonten gelöst.
Dachte aber bzw. hatte gehofft es geht komfortabler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*

Naja es gibt durchaus diverse Tools die dir einzelne Ordner mit nem Passwortschutz versehen oder verstecken oder beides. Das Ding ist nur dass ich persönlich hier keine Drittanbietertools verwenden würde bei der aktuellen neumodischen Updatepolitik von Microsoft. Mir wäre die Gefahr da viel zu hoch dass ein gelockter Ordner nach einem Windowszwangsupdate für immer weg ist weil das Tool nicht mehr funktioniert nach dem Update 

Ich nutze für all das VeraCrypt. Ist dann eben mehr als reiner Zugriffsschutz, kann aber je nach Anwendungsszenario auch umständlich sein.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*



			
				Incredible Alk;9381938  schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre die Gefahr da viel zu hoch dass ein gelockter Ordner nach einem Windowszwangsupdate für immer weg ist weil das Tool nicht mehr funktioniert nach dem Update


Ich kenne jemanden der hatte mal seine komplette Festplatte verschlüsselt und ist da nicht mehr dran gekommen.


----------



## CByte (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Win10 Ordner mit Passwort schützen*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch wieder für die guten alten Benutzerkonten entschieden.
Ist wohl das einfachste.

Ich danke euch aber für eure Hilfe und Hinweise. 
Sonst hätte ich vielleicht noch mit irgendwelchen komplizierten verschlüsselungen
und Tools angefangen die alles dann doch irgendwie "schlimmer" machen.


----------

